# Drywall-Mud



## mike0300 (Sep 28, 2015)

Does any one know where I can find fast drying mud. All Purpose joint-compound(pre-mixed)


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

That stuff will dry in like 15 mins. Dont know about a butt joint. Cost ya though


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I've never seen fast drying mud .:whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

This works


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Dehumidifiers and fans can help a lot. Be careful with temp heat. Different fuels will add moisture. Stay away from propane. I have heard LaFarge rapid coat is supposed to dry faster but I have never used it. If you are trying to achieve multiple coats in one trip you will probably have to mix setting mud or mix it in with pre-mix.


----------



## mike0300 (Sep 28, 2015)

About 12 years ago back east, USG made Quick-set ready-mix green lid. In 5-gallon buckets. It would almost dry faster than I could coat. There was also stuff you could add to your ready mixed mud to dry fast. I never had to use 20 min to mix the mud. I was just told today they don't sell anything like that here anymore due to Oregon laws and codes.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The thing here is that there is a huge difference between dry and set. BTW that heater is diesel.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> This works


Just got home today!
U just reminded me Gaz that I need to get that new Genny started and look out my heater again!
Cheers:thumbsup:
But its a crazy 18 here today when it should b freezing cold!:blink:
Must b this climate change:thumbup:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

VANMAN said:


> Just got home today!
> U just reminded me Gaz that I need to get that new Genny started and look out my heater again!
> Cheers:thumbsup:
> But its a crazy 18 here today when it should b freezing cold!:blink:
> Must b this climate change:thumbup:


My guess is you had a good time. I worked with a lot of Portuguese people, but they were from the islands. Nice and warm there I bet. We're about the same temp as you today, but it rained yesterday. We'll get snow soon. I hooked up my garage heater the other day.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

It is supposed to be 30 deg c here tomorrow. It sure is starting early.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Dude run a heater its quite warm hear in aus but on all my reno jobs i run a heater takes the humidity out also helps warm the walls up which helps with the paint retarding the hot mud


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

MrWillys said:


> My guess is you had a good time. I worked with a lot of Portuguese people, but they were from the islands. Nice and warm there I bet. We're about the same temp as you today, but it rained yesterday. We'll get snow soon. I hooked up my garage heater the other day.


Yea it was good and yea hot!!
The Portuguese people r very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Be careful of too much heat in a concentrated spot. You will expand the sheet rock on the lids. When the ceilings cool down and contract you may have butt joint cracking. I like air movers such as what the carpet cleaners use.


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

Anybody have taping mud in the upper midwest? Pro-form used to sell taping mud here but haven't seen it in awhile. I use all-purpose right now but taping mud worked a lot smoother.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

johnmeto said:


> I've never seen fast drying mud


 
ran some heat in a washroom and seen fast dry mud, once



once.


----------

